
Why Louder.me Isn’t “Just a Music Platform”? - dima_pavlenko
https://www.indiehackers.com/@dima_pavlenko/why-louder-me-isn-t-just-a-music-platform-d8a145d3b5
======
ainiriand
Love the concept, but a few key points drove me away:

\- Add Spotify login right at the front page so when I login I start listening
to music right away, not a separate login page.

\- I want to use you app to listen to music while doing something else, not
paying attention to the web client. Can I do that? If so, make it clear enough
on the front page and make a better explanation of what 'Arcade' means.

